# opencv und Java



## dasgibsjanicht (15. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich fange gerade an mich ein bischen mit Opencv auseinader zu setzten. Meine Frage dazu ist, wie kann ich am Besten via Java auf die Libarys zugreifen? Habt ihr da eine gute Idee?

Es gibt schon eine ferige Java Library die allerdings nicht viel unterstützt. Eine weitere Idee von der ich allerdings komplett Abstand nehmen werde ist eben über das JNI.

Oder weis jemand ob sich da gerade was in Sachen Java in der Entwicklung befindet?

Dank euch.

-Christian


----------



## Marco13 (15. Jan 2010)

Hast du OpenCV - nativelibs4java - Build instructions for OpenCV4Java - Project Hosting on Google Code schon gefunden?


----------



## dasgibsjanicht (15. Jan 2010)

Dank dir für deine Antwort.

Hast du die lib schon ausprobiert oder gerade gegoogelt?

Also ich kannte das jedenfalls noch nicht.


----------



## Marco13 (15. Jan 2010)

Ich wußte zufällig dass es die gibt, weil ich eine der anderen nativeLibs4Java kenne...
(Hab' sie aber noch nicht selbst verwendet, falls du das meinst...)


----------

